# will this aux input work?



## knstflx (Aug 29, 2009)

i have a 2005 passat with monsoon, the bigger one. will this work to plug in the back of the radio? most i see have a little box but this is much cheaper. thanks.
http://i.ebayimg.com/14/!B(j)u...2.JPG


----------

